# 5mg Folic Acid



## Lully2011

Hi ladies, 
 
I just wanted to know if any of you are taking the higher dose of folic acid (5mg), I'm taking it about a month or so and I'm feeling REALLY tired since taking it...anyone else have any syptoms?


----------



## counting

I'm not on the high dose folic acid(I'm only taking 1mg, which is higher than many women take but not too bad) and I've never had any symptoms. I'll likely be switching to the high dose folic acid when I do get pregnant though due to family history of NTD. I've taken up to 2mg in one day though(accidentally double dosing myself) and luckily had no reaction so I hope that bodes well for when I go on the high dose.

I don't really have anything helpful to say I guess, other than giving some support. Maybe you can talk to your doctor about things you can do to lessen the effect(are you also taking a multivitamin?). Hopefully your body will adjust and you wont have any issues getting your folic acid.


----------



## Lully2011

Thanks for your reply. I have the same history so I have to take 5mg folic acid 6months before TTC and then for the first 3months of pregnancy. I'm not taking any other vitamins, maybe I should. Worth a shot I suppose, I need to work around this folic acid as its not like I have a choice in the matter I need to take it.


----------



## counting

Exactly. I think multivitamins tend to just make sure you have all your bases covered, and it's not another issue that is causing the problems, aside from the folic acid(low iron being one off the top of my head that might make you sleepy). 

Something else to play with can be time of day you are taking the pills. I usually take mine first thing in the morning, right before breakfast, or right after breakfast. It's always best to take with food, but maybe if you are taking it early in the day, you could instead try with a snack before bed- that way you can possibly sleep off the effects and wake up more refreshed?

Just throwing some ideas out there.


----------



## kellydcares

The only thing you will want to be careful with is make sure the multivitamin doesn't have even more folic acid in it. I have to take the higher dose of folic acid. It does make me feel pretty crappy. I wouldn't necessarily say specifically tired but I never feel good after taking it so I started taking it at night before bed. I would agree with the above about iron though I have had issues with low iron in the past and that makes me exhausted.


----------



## BabyBean14

I'm taking a prescription pre-natal multivitamin with 5 mg of folic acid. I take one pill first thing, and another in the evening. The evening one has the folic acid and most of the vitamins are in the morning one to maximize absorption. I've never noticed fatigue, but then I take it at night so if it makes me tired, I can't differentiate it from normal end-of-day fatigue. :shrug:


----------



## Lully2011

Thanks ladies :D


----------



## MindUtopia

I would just say be careful taking so much folic acid unless it's been specifically recommended by your doctor and he/she is monitoring you (in which case I'd bring up how your feeling). 1000 mcg is usually the upper recommended intake because anything over this can interfere with B12 and iron absorption. You're taking many times this amount, so it's possible you could be unintentionally making yourself anemic, which would explain why you're so tired. I'd get that checked out. Really, taking 400 mcg before and while TTC is perfectly sufficient unless you have some underlying health condition requiring you to take more.


----------



## counting

I believe that the OP has a history of NTD. For women who have a family history of NTD's, or have had a previous child with a NTD, the recommended amount is usually 5mg. For most healthy women with no history, 0.4mg- 0.8mg is usually sufficient.

I don't think folic acid really causes issues with B12, but it can mask a pre existing deficiency, which is why many women should not take too much unless they meet the above criteria.


----------



## Lully2011

Thanks ladies

MindUtopia I had a little girl with NTD so this is why I've to take the 5mg folic acid. I'm not at the doctors much but I will of course mention it the next time I'm there.


----------



## BabyBean14

Just to confirm as well: I'm taking prescription pre-natal vitamins with 5mg folic acid because I was on another medication that saps the body of the stuff. I just got off that other medication last week and was told I could continue the 5mg up until the end of first tri at which time I'd have to switch to 1mg. In my case I don't think it's causing any trouble because the vitamins are balanced to maximize absorption. There are 2 pills/day with different things in them, so most of the vitamins are taken in the morning whereas folic acid is taken at night. I agree that it's very important to have higher than normal folic acid intake regulated by a doctor since too much of anything can be bad! :flower:


----------



## sallyhansen76

When i was ttc i was prescribed 5mg perscription (oh has spine disease) 
and i wouldnt worry about too much folic acid. When i was pregnant i was always really sick, AND on the prenatals (which also has folic acid) and would throw up after taking it. I was scared i was missing out on my folic acid so i asked if i should re-take it after being sick. My dr said not to take the prentals twice, as too much could be dangerous, but as for the folic acid to take it if i wanted. You cant overdose on folic acid, if there is too much you just pee it out she said. 
Thats my experience.


----------

